
How to enable full mitigation for MDS vulnerabilities - colinprince
https://support.apple.com/en-gb/HT210108
======
mrb
" _Testing conducted by Apple in May 2019 showed as much as a 40 percent
reduction in performance with tests that include multithreaded workloads and
public benchmarks._ "

This is worse than Spectre and Meltdown!

